# Int to String



## Pejtr1 (13. Jan 2005)

Hallo

Wie kann ich int werte aus Arrays in einen String schreiben

Danke 

Pejtr


----------



## Snape (13. Jan 2005)

So wie es in der API steht, besonders die static Methoden in der Klasse String sollten Dein besonderes Augenmerk bekommen.


----------



## stev.glasow (13. Jan 2005)

Snape hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .. besonders die static Methoden in der Klasse String sollten Dein besonderes Augenmerk bekommen.


Nö  :bae: 
Die static Methoden von Integer.



```
int[] arr = ...;

StringBuffer buf = new StringBuffer();
for(int i = 0; < arr.length; i++){
   buf.append(Integer.toString(arr[i]));
}
String str = buf.toString();
```


----------



## pejtr1 (13. Jan 2005)

Danke für euere Antworten

Jetzt gebe ich euch mal die gesamte aufgabe welche ich nicht verstehe.

Schreiben sie eine Methode asText, die ein int-Array als Parameter akzeptiert und als String zurückgibt, wie zum
Beispiel: (1,5,2,3,5,7)
Dies ist die Aufgabe.
Könnte ich das Problem auch leichter lösen mit einzelner Typkonversion der einzelnen Zeichen ???
Man sollte diese Aufgabe nämlich nur mit dem Wissen des 1. Semester von Informatik können

Danke 

Pejtr1


----------



## stev.glasow (13. Jan 2005)

Das ist leicht gelöst. Überleg mal selber.


----------



## lakslf (13. Jan 2005)

*Zensiert*

_Beni: Beleidigungen haben hier nichts verloren, jeder fängt klein an._


----------



## stev.glasow (13. Jan 2005)

So'n Stuss,  jeder fängt mal an. Pejtr1 lass dich nicht durch so etwas entmutigen.


----------



## pejtr1 (13. Jan 2005)

Hallo

Lass ich mich nicht

Könnte mir trotzdem jemand auf die Sprünge helfen.
Ich muss doch die Zahlen einzeln aus dem Array auslesen 
und dann als einzelne gesamte Zahl als int Wert in einen String umwandeln oder???
Versteh ich da was falsch. Die Frage ist nur wie ich die Zahl ohne Packages....
in einen String umwandel

Danke


Pejtr1


----------



## stev.glasow (13. Jan 2005)

Den Code fürs Auslesen und Umwandeln habe ich dir oben gepostet:

int x = arr[p]; // hole das elemnt an Position p aus einem int-array
Wenn das nicht klar ist, musst du dir erstmal ein Java Einteiger Buch oder ein Tutorial schnappen, das sind absolute Grundlagen.

und:
String s =Integer.toString(x) // das Umwandeln des ints in einen String


----------

